# Sat for free view systems



## Passport1 (22 Mar 2009)

Hi
Anybody got any feedback regarding the sat view for free systems that seem to be available in places like Woodies, etc where you buy a box and give one off payment 

Anyone using these?
Are feedback/recommendations?
Are the good investment or will they through time get scrambled
Can you pick up RTE1, RTE2, TV3, TG4 with them

Apologies if this has been asked already on the forum
Thanks


----------



## TheShark (23 Mar 2009)

Do you already have a dish pointed at the Astra satellite (Sky)? If so you just naat a Freesat box , yes you can pick them up at Woodies but much cheaper at Argus in Newry. This one is particularlly good at £48  or you can get a HD one for £95. Very simple to install.
As for the Irish stations , you wont get them just yet but they will be available on digital shortly so a roof aerial is required in the meantime.


----------



## Passport1 (23 Mar 2009)

Thanks for replies

Yep - there is a satailite disk on chimney but dont currently have cable connection as only moved in while back so not sure about the astra (sky) reference

If i go with option of HD box will these pick up the Irish stations when they become available on digitial shortly or will i get the same thing with the cheaper one you give link too

Complete novice here 

Thanks


----------



## TheShark (23 Mar 2009)

Basically both boxes will pick up all available channels , The HD one has the aditional function of being able to receive HD signals as well , so the simple answer is yes the HD box will pick up Irish digital broadcasts when they become available.
Have the HD one myself , delighted with the quality.
If you have a dish on your roof it is most likely that if is aligned with the Astra satellite , so it should just be a matter of connecting up. Or , if you purchase a kit which includes a dish just mount it on a south-facing wall and you will find the satellite easily enough.


----------



## Hoagy (23 Mar 2009)

TheShark said:


> the HD box will pick up Irish digital broadcasts when they become available.



eh.. RTE on Astra is subscription only. part of the Sky package.

RTE digital terrestrial will require an aerial and a suitable digital TV or receiver.


----------



## podgerodge (23 Mar 2009)

TheShark said:


> As for the Irish stations , you wont get them just yet but they will be available on digital shortly so a roof aerial is required in the meantime.



you can get these signals now in a few places around the country including a lot of Dublin.  You could, as I have, buy a combo satellite/digital (mpeg4) box and receive all the channels right now.


----------



## lightswitch (23 Mar 2009)

Could you post a link to that one please Podgerodge?


----------



## podgerodge (23 Mar 2009)

I have a Globalteq sth-700d which has no record capability.  It also does not seem to be on sale anywhere at the moment.  Was about €140.


The one most people on boards.ie are talking about now is the MVision HD200 which you can attach a hard drive to so you can record as well.  It is €214 without the hard drive.

Oh, I should mention that this box (like my Globalteq) is a HD RECEIVER - so you get ITV HD and BBC HD channels in all their glory!

This guy has dealt with a few people on boards.ie and is Irish: (no connection with me)

http://www.saortv.com/shop/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2



There is a thread about the system here:


http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055475266


There is a general "combo" thread here:

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055471880


Hope this helps.  It is great by the way to get RTE1, RTE2, TV3, TG4 and all the ITV's, BBC's (including HD!) , C4, Sky News, Film 4 etc on one box for free forever!


----------



## lightswitch (23 Mar 2009)

Thanks Podgerodge!

Cancelled my Sky recently to see how we would get on.  Everytime I set up the free channels they seem to interupt the signal a couple of days after so I have to do it all over again, like now!


----------



## newseeker1 (21 May 2009)

Hi 
What is latest thinking regarding these sat for free view systems.  I heard on radio last weekend that pubs are saying they are now seeing increased attendance in the pub at match times to view the matches because the satalite boxes people bought have had the signal scrambled and people cant no longer view the matches at home view these boxes 

Is this right - are they talking about the sat for fee view systems here or something else?

Are these sat 4 free systems that are for sale in places like Woodies, Power City, Tesco etc a good buy or are you best to just subcribe to sky 

Thoughts anyone?
Thanks


----------



## Squonk (21 May 2009)

newseeker1 said:


> Hi
> What is latest thinking regarding these sat for free view systems.  I heard on radio last weekend that pubs are saying they are now seeing increased attendance in the pub at match times to view the matches because the satalite boxes people bought have had the signal scrambled and people cant no longer view the matches at home view these boxes
> 
> Is this right - are they talking about the sat for fee view systems here or something else?
> ...


I think you're talking about the illegal decoder boxes..that is not the same as the freeview/freesat systems which are legal.


----------



## sfag (21 May 2009)

I recommend buying the freesat card from a tv install man. Gives you channel 4's and the various fives. 
The 4 BBC's that come with free sat are worth more than all the other entertainment channels put together.


----------



## Technologist (28 May 2009)

sfag said:


> I recommend buying the freesat card from a tv install man. Gives you channel 4's and the various fives.


That was last year. No need now, Channel 4 and Five are available without any card, just like BBC and ITV. And it's totally legit. No dodgy boxes or cards needed.

Basicly FreeSat gives you all the best UK channels but you need an ordinary aerial for the 4 Irish ones. 

The 'FreeSat' satellite tuners are designed just for the Astra 2 satellite to give easy access to the free UK channels. You can also use a generic FTA (Free to Air) tuner (as bought in Lidl etc). These are slighly less user friendly, but they can  be used with other satellites as well as Astra 2.

Some time this year the Irish channels will be available in digital using an ordinary aerial. But you'll need a modern TV with an MPEG4 DTT tuner (not the older UK MPEG 2 one) or an external tuner box.

There's no chance of the Irish channels being available for free on satellite.


----------



## AlbacoreA (28 May 2009)

Theres a test signal with the Irish channels on DTT that a lot of people can pick up. All this information is over the on boards forums, as stated earlier.


----------

